

LaDiDa Turns Horrible Singing Into Musical Masterpiece - yogiprerna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiBVTzQdsUE

======
GrandMasterBirt
HOLY SHIT! That is quite impressive. Let the technology cover up our flaws.

